# What's your life verse???



## lswoody (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine is:
 Proverbs 3:5-6
Trust in the Lord with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding.
In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.

What's yours???


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 25, 2010)

"I can do all things in Messiah Yeshua Who fills me with Strength".

Philippians 4:13
Hebrew New Testament.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 25, 2010)

Romans 1:16-17

I am not ashamed of the gospel, because it is the power of God for the salvation of everyone who believes first for the Jew, then for the Gentile. For in the gospel a righteousness from God is revealed, a righteousness that is by faith from first to last, just as it is written “The righteous will live by faith.”


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

II Corinthians 5:7

For we walk by faith, not by sight.


----------



## Jeff57 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm with LJ on Philippians 4:13  and also 4:19.  But I would have to say that the verse I live by, and fail at every day, is Ps 119:11  Thy word have I hidden in my heart that I might not sin against thee.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 25, 2010)

Psalm 73:25-26

Whom have I in heaven but you? 
       And earth has nothing I desire besides you. 
My flesh and my heart may fail, 
       but God is the strength of my heart 
       and my portion forever.


----------



## win270wsm (Sep 25, 2010)

my signature!


----------



## Israel (Sep 26, 2010)

Joh 17:23  I in them, and thou in me, that they may be made perfect in one; and that the world may know that thou hast sent me, and hast loved them, as thou hast loved me.

I can't begin to express what happens when the truth of that floods over me.
God the Father loves us no less than He loves Jesus.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 26, 2010)

Seeing the crowds, He went up on the mountain; and when He was seated, His disciples came to Him. Matt. 5:1


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

win270wsm said:


> my signature!



Yep!

I don't guess I really have *one* but I also feel pulled to this one:
Matthew 17:20 (King James Version)

 20 And Jesus said unto them, Because of your unbelief: for verily I say unto you,* If ye have faith as a grain of mustard seed*, ye shall say unto this mountain, Remove hence to yonder place; and it shall remove; and nothing shall be impossible unto you.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 26, 2010)

The verses on my signature.Plus several more,all are given from THE LORD.There are just others that fit me,during other peaks and valleys.Not being wishy washy,just honest.


----------



## jason4445 (Sep 26, 2010)

James 2:17  Even so faith, if it hath not works, is dead, being alone.

James 2:18  Yea, a man may say, Thou hast faith, and I have works: shew me thy faith without thy works, and I will shew thee my faith by my works.

James 2:19  Thou believest that there is one God; thou doest well: the devils also believe, and tremble.

James 2:20  But wilt thou know, O vain man, that faith without works is dead?


----------



## formula1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Really all of Psalm 27, but here are some excerpts:

 1 The LORD is my light and my salvation;
         Whom shall I fear? 
         The LORD is the strength of my life; 
         Of whom shall I be afraid?

13 I would have lost heart, unless I had believed
         That I would see the goodness of the LORD 
         In the land of the living. 

 14 Wait on the LORD;
         Be of good courage, 
         And He shall strengthen your heart; 
         Wait, I say, on the LORD!


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 27, 2010)

The Lord is my rock and my fortress and my deliverer; My God, my strength, in whom I will trust; My shield and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold. - Psalms 18:2


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 29, 2010)

philippians 1:21

 for to me, to live is Christ, to die is gain.


----------



## BCPerry (Sep 29, 2010)

For obvious reasons, Psalms 23:4-6

But the verse that I hold closest to my heart is Genesis 1:1.

I was an athiest. Didn't believe a word in the bible. I could even scientificaly prove parts of the bible false. 

Then when God started talking to me, and I didn't know what was going on,  my baby brother told me that all I had to do to be a "believer", is believe that one verse. Have "faith". If I could believe just that one little verse, then the rest would be easy. And he was right.


----------

